# He even carries a napkin



## Gurd (Mar 27, 2008)

1 of my male _Polyspilota aeruginosa_ was standing on the floor (as they seem to do quite a bit) when I fed him. He caught 1 of the flies in a corner but got the tissue with the fly  He then spotted the other fly at the top of his house and wondered up his stick with fly and tissue in 1 of his raptoral arms and then caught the other fly :lol:


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 27, 2008)

:lol: 2 flies at once! Greedy.

Matt


----------



## Giosan (Mar 27, 2008)

haha awesome


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 27, 2008)

lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2008)

:lol: A gentleman always uses a napkin!


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 27, 2008)

funny


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2008)

He's going to wipe up afterwards.


----------



## doomgerbs (Apr 9, 2008)

Polys are SOO greedy, mine will happily grab two at once as well!!


----------



## Gurd (Apr 13, 2008)

He has all grown up now.

The nice colours on his raptoral arms just defines lethal beauty  











The female






Bits of the wing muscle warm up
















She took her 1st flight after the last picture only ever seen small species females flying :blink:


----------

